# 374 whp 8v Rabbit



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Mark Morris and Clarke Gilroy's 8v Rabbit.
Just completed for the Pittsburgh Classic race.

374 whp at 25 psi boost.

Went [email protected] mph at 12 psi

Specs:
ABA built bottom end with rods and pistons (thanks Killa)
bone stock (even smokes oil) unported OBD1 head
Autotech 270 cam, valvesprings
Racecraft short runner intake and fuel rail
Forcefed tubular exh mani-topmount
46mm Precision wastegate
3-4" up-pipe exhaust (thanks Joel)
2.5" aluminum intercooler piping (thanks Joel)
Turbo is a used 60-1, Stage 3 turbine wheel, .63 AR
smallish old used Spearco intercooler
Bosch Rabbit CIS Fuel Pump
Injector Dynamics 1000 Fuel Injectors
Lugtronic ECU, running wideband, boost control, 2-step, etc thru ecu
Lugtronic supplied Bosch Motorsport coil
Lugtronic custom wiring harness--a work of art (thanks Kevin).
VP Q16 Fuel
Orange Valve Cover

Thanks to Hybrid-Dynamics for the Dyno and corner weight scales.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

Now that's just effin cool:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rabbitissimo (Dec 21, 2009)

This Rabbit must be getting chased by a cheetah to run that fast!
Frankenrabbit lives!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Ha ha-- thanks guys. Just wanted to add a big thank you to Jim at Racecraft for the killer intake manifold and Ed at Forcefed for the custom exhaust manifold. And special thanks to Lugnuts for everything.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

More pics and vids please.

Thank you.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

I'll see what I can do-- I'm a lot better at building cars than using the computer, lol.


----------



## branden1 (Apr 30, 2010)

*Nice*

I have a jetta and I what to turbo it like u have. What all did u need to do that? I have a turbo kit t3t4 and I need to no all the sensor and stuff I would need. Thanks Branden


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

branden1 said:


> I have a turbo kit t3t4 and I need to no all the sensor and stuff I would need. Thanks Branden


Lugtronic.com has a plug-n-play adapter harness for use with the same Lugtronic ecu I use. The adapter plugs into the ecu on one side and into the factory ecu plug/harness on the other. All you need to do is run a vacuum line to the ecu (for the map sensor) and it is ready to start-up. A base map will be installed in the ecu when you receive it (written for the injectors/engine/setup you are using). This setup uses all the factory wiring and sensors, and allows full programmable control over all the engine functions.


----------



## Run_That (May 16, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

How does the torque curve stay that flat up top? :what:

Very well done!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

That blue line is a lower boost HP curve, not torque. The Torque did not display because the dyno's RPM pick-up did not feel like working that day lol.

However, the torque is pretty good, it holds long enough to allow that nice, flat horsepower curve.

Don't be fooled by online skeptics, it's horsepower(over a wide range of rpm's to compliment your gear ratios) that wins races, not torque.

Or another way to put it is, I like my torque over 5252 rpm .


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Just to avoid confusion, the blue curve is an earlier lower-boost run. The rpm pickup on the Dynojet was acting-up all day, and we didn't always get an rpm signal--that's why this chart has the speed along the bottom, with the rpm filled-in for reference.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Lol, Lugnuts treed me. :beer:


----------



## DLF-VW (Dec 30, 2002)

Never thought I would see that Bunny go that fast. 

Excellent.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Mark Morris said:


> Lol, Lugnuts treed me. :beer:



- get used to it!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

DLF-VW said:


> Never thought I would see that Bunny go that fast.
> 
> Excellent.


Thanks Dennis! You know where all this started! :beer:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

lugnuts said:


> - get used to it!


:laugh:


----------



## DLF-VW (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll get out there someday...


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

DLF-VW said:


> I'll get out there someday...


Oh yeah! And I'll get out your way someday....


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice numbers, looks like fun. Bet its a blast going down the track.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

ny_fam said:


> Nice numbers, looks like fun. Bet its a blast going down the track.


Derek-- I need to give you a call! Hope everything is well.


----------



## HATCHET (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome build. What trans are you using?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Good ole' 020 with an APTuning spool and 22x8" slicks.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm gonna be building up a ABA block with Eurospec 2.2l crank and pistons. Eurospec rally head, Scientific Rabbit Intake, Peter Tong s/c, volvo 240 dizzy with the audi WUR. Coupled to a built and hardened gear race tranny. I wonder what the power will be....
This thread gives me motivation.

First I gotta finish vwsnaps' built 1.8l for my 78 rocco.....30psi boost baby!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

ds1919 said:


> I'm gonna be building up a ABA block with Eurospec 2.2l crank and pistons. Eurospec rally head, Scientific Rabbit Intake, Peter Tong s/c, volvo 240 dizzy with the audi WUR. Coupled to a built and hardened gear race tranny. I wonder what the power will be....
> This thread gives me motivation.


I'd estimate 220-230 whp. On Andrew Stauffer's car we made 235 whp last time out using an 83mm bore ABA block/crank, ported/big valve Eurospec head with big cam, Scientific Rabbit ported intake, TT big primary race header & 2.5" exhaust & Megasquirt with one of Peter's kits. 

Sounds like a fun project, good luck with it. :thumbup:


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

Mark Morris said:


> I'd estimate 220-230 whp. On Andrew Stauffer's car we made 235 whp last time out using an 83mm bore ABA block/crank, ported/big valve Eurospec head with big cam, Scientific Rabbit ported intake, TT big primary race header & 2.5" exhaust & Megasquirt with one of Peter's kits.
> 
> Sounds like a fun project, good luck with it. :thumbup:


Wow,I thought I'd be in the 260-280 range w/o megasquirt! Thats pretty much what my turbo'd rocco is gonna do with a 1.8l....

Was Andrew's ABA and OBD1? Even if I make the block a 2.2l, that wont add much hp?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

ds1919 said:


> Wow,I thought I'd be in the 260-280 range w/o megasquirt! Thats pretty much what my turbo'd rocco is gonna do with a 1.8l....
> 
> Was Andrew's ABA and OBD1? Even if I make the block a 2.2l, that wont add much hp?


Yeah-- he has the forged crank, Wiseco pistons. 

The stroked crank won't add a huge amount of hp-- you'll have even more low rpm torque, but unless you an carry that power high into the rev range (which will require a big cam and different intake manifold setup-- both difficult with cis) then you won't see much gain in whp. The blower is small, and ultimately limits the power you can squeeze from these setups. To make big power with a Lysholm (or other type of supercharger) you're gonna need a bigger blower than the one you have.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

oh okay, maybe I'll scrap the $1500 100mm crank then, and just use the 83mm pistons.

My block is an OBDII, should I scrap that and find an OBDI, or are the oil squirters not a huge issue really? thanks


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

I wouldn't worry too much about the oil squirters-- they're nice to have on a street engine, but not essential, especially at the power level you're gonna be running.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

cool thanks, that, along with ditching the expen$ive crank, will speed up my build...


----------

